
The Crime Wave of the 70s and ’80s Is Gone–And It’s Probably Not Coming Back - mpweiher
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-great-crime-tsunami-of-the-1970s-and-80s-is-goneand-its-probably-not-coming-back
======
eesmith
One of the proposed explanations for the crime wave, and its disappearance, is
the effects of tetraethyl lead - the additive used to make leaded gas.

[http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2016/02/lead-
exposure...](http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2016/02/lead-exposure-
gasoline-crime-increase-children-health/)

This article didn't mention that hypothesis. Is it no longer considered
reasonable?

